# In a Cherished Memory: Lexie



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

A regretful goodbye to an amazing little filly I had the pleasure of knowing since birth.
Lexie passed on today at a very young age (around two or three) by an unknown cause (but I'm pretty **** sure somebody did this on purpose)
It's cliche but necessary to say, she will be missed.

Lexie as a very young foal, the first time I met her:











Lexie as a baby with her mommy, Pokey:










Lexie in September of last year


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's terrible, she was beautiful. :,,(


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

She really was =( one of the sweetest horses I've ever known, too..


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Aw, I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you find out the cause of her passing. -hugs- She was indeed a beautiful girl.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. She is beautiful.


----------

